# Kernel-Source installieren mit dvd nicht möglich!



## Stiffmeisrwe (14. April 2005)

hi,
ich habe mir die free-iso suse 9.2 vom ftp-server geladen und sie ohne probleme installieren können aber jetzt, wenn ich die (oder den/das?) kernel-source installieren will benötigt linux die CD1 und wenn ich die DVD einlege nimmt er diese nicht an...
was soll ich da tun bitte um schnelle antwort da ich noch ein völliger  in sachen Linux bin..
thx im Voraus


----------



## Sinac (14. April 2005)

Hm, liegen die Kernel-Sources nicht auf der 2. DVD?
Zieh dir am besten die neusten Sources von http://www.kernel.org oder vielleicht sogar von SuSE diret, die machen manchmal ihr eigenes Ding 
Aber nur mal so am Rande: Was willst du mit den Kernel-Sources wenn du noch völlig neu bist mit Linux?


----------



## tuxx (14. April 2005)

Oder du fügst als weitere Installationsquelle den FTP-Pfad hinzu.
z.B. ftp.rz.uni-ulm.de/mirrors/suse/i386/9.2


----------



## Stiffmeisrwe (14. April 2005)

ja das wäre auch ne möglichkeit,
aber dafür bräuchte ich ja erstmal internet und die kernel-source und ein paar andere sachen(z.b. "make" etc)sollte man installieren bevor ich meine W-LAN karte installieren kann...(hab ich gelesen..weiß nich mehr wo)

also is das ein teufelskries...
zu installieren der kernel source benötige ich das netz, ohne die kernel source aber kriege ich kein netz zumindest nicht per w-lan und mein router steht ein stockwerk tiefer...
aber irgendwie muss das doch zu schaffen sein oder?


----------



## tuxx (14. April 2005)

Wenn du nur die ISO gezogen hast wirst du nicht weit kommen.
Die bootet und gut.
Den Rest installiert man per FTP.
Wenn du dir unbedingt die Quellen holen musst, dann vom FTP-Server bei jemandem der Zugang dazu hat würd ich sagen. Und den Compiler gleich dazu.
Alles auf CD-brennen und los gehts.


----------



## Stiffmeisrwe (14. April 2005)

ok so werd ichs versuchen thx


----------



## tuxx (14. April 2005)

Du könntest kernel-source-2.4.21-151.i586.rpm nehmen oder besser gleich nen neuen von ftp.kernel.org


----------

